# Schrift in Schrift mit Illustrator



## JojoS (12. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich möchte eine Schrift in Schrift haben. D.h. das Bereich´s Schift tool wie auf einen Pfad auf eine Schrift anwenden.
Ich hab dazu einfach mal nen text geschrieben bin dann auf create outlines. Dann hab ich schonmal ne art Pfad, da ich den aber so noch nicht benützen konnte musste ich noch auf release compound Path gehen.
Jetzt kann ich aber nur in den aussenlinien des Pfades schreiben. siehe Bild.





Wie kann ich den einen Teil eines Pfades ausnehemen?


----------



## focus_supreme (9. April 2006)

du willst quasi die schwarzen füllungen raushaben oder?
also ich hab auch mal sowas gemacht und habs mti ner deckkraftmaske gelöst. hab die buchstaben geschrieben...dann über objekt in nen pfad umgewandelt..dann die kleine schrift drüber gelegt und dann über die transparenzpalette ne deckkraftmaske erstellt, wobei die kleine schrift vorher nen hellen farbton haben muss.

ansonsten kannst du mal mit objekt--zusammengesetzter pfad---erstellen probieren. keinen plan ob das in dem fall geht.


----------

